

Snowden's Leaks Forced the DEA to End Its Own Mass Surveillance Program - hackuser
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2015/04/snowdens-leaks-forced-dea-end-its-own-mass-surveillance-program/109618/

======
strictnein
> "It has been a pretty good week for Edward Snowden."

That interview with John Oliver was not good for him. And who cares about a
bust in some random park? I'd say this is one of his worst weeks.

~~~
ItsDeathball
How was it not good for him? Sure, Oliver poked fun at him, but
contextualizing the leaks in terms of "Can the government look at my penis"
will probably reach more people than the way they've been presented so far.

------
hackuser
tl;dr excerpt:

 _“The Justice Department was going into court and saying, in part, ‘What
we’re doing in this intelligence-surveillance program is OK, because it serves
national security interests and it’s not done for routine law enforcement,’”
journalist Brad Heath, who broke the story, explained in a video interview
posted on USA Today‘s site. “And then they sort of had the problem of, ‘Well,
we’re doing something like this for routine law enforcement.’ And at the end
of the day they had to make a choice between the two programs.”_

